# Kitten still sleeping 30 hours after spay



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

My poor little lady was dropped at the vet 10 am yesterday and brought home four the same afternoon. It is now 7 pm the next evening and all she wants to do is sleep. 
Is this normal?


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Some cats sleep a lot after being spayed, some hardly at all. Its due to the way their bodies handle the anethisia. Everyone is different. As long as she is waking occasionaly and drinking some water I wouldn't worry to much. If by noon tomarrow she is still this way call and talk to the vet. He might want to see her or at least calm your mind.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

She seems to be doig better now but she's sneezing a lot.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

uh oh. I'll bet a URI is on the way. Poor baby, gets spayed right on the heels of a URI. She probably thinks this is the worst week EVER! Keep her comfortable, keep the eCollar on (I found that out the hard way to be sure and do this), and watch her food and water intake. A cold will likely just run it's course but if she gets super slobbery and snotty in the nose it might require some meds.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay. She's not eating and hardly drinking. She got her spay as well as boosters on Monday. Obviously I'm concerned. But I'm wondering if she's not eating because I'm not with her. I'm out f town on business and have been since the morning after her spay. Im due home this evening but wondering if she's not eating cause she's with a friend and not me.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG, I can't believe the number of vets that do boosters with spay operations. I mean, I know rescue organizations do them this way because they have to go the most cost-effective route but for an individually owned cat that is just irresponsible on the vet's part. It's hard enough on them having the operation, never mind sticking them with vaccines that can in themselves make them feel very sick sometimes. 

I'm sure your kitty will bounce back, but poor thing!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Charley if it was me I would get her to see the vet esp if not drinking. She may need some fluids and I would rather play safe. My eldest Lulu had a bad reaction to her last vaccine and we had her on a drip 24 hrs later due to this. Your poor baby has had so much plus if the sneezing is a URI then she might need so extra help with that too


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How is she now? I don't like the idea of spaying and injections at the same time but that's just me. I've had a lot spayed over the years and with most of them, the problem has been keeping them quiet rather than getting them active again.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm out of town and have already missed work due to her spay and battling depression. I have no idea how she's doing at last check she was hiding and refusing my friend.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd ask the friend watching her to get her to a vet pretty quick.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Have to say, I agree with Mowmow - dehydration alone could be lethal. Not trying to be unkind but it is true.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This would also explain her sleeping so long (along with the possibility of infection, reaction to vaccinations, or complications from the surgery).. my vet told me to make sure MowMow got plenty to drink after his surgery. That the more he drank the faster the knock out drugs would be flushed out of his system. 

They gave him Sub Q fluids during the surgery so there wasn't much worry  I thought a horse had snuck in and used the litter box while I was sleeping the first night.

Seriously though, what I said earlier. I think your friend needs to get her to the vet. You could probably call the vet and set it all up at a good time for your friends and give them your CC# over the phone with an approval up to a certain $$ amount.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Update from friend: She is drinking water now!


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

*Update on Beba's health issues!*

Hi everyone!
Just an update on Beba who was having so respiratory issues and not eating after her spay.
She went to the vet this morning.
She has a URI as we all suspected and swelling at her incision site. She is on painkillers and antibiotics, as well as special good that had a strong smell to entice her to eat. 
Also, when i shower she should be in the bathroom with me to help clear her sinuses!
Thanks again for everyone's advice and kind words. Had a tough night last night, crying and holding her.
Crazy how attached we get to these little ones.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad to hear she's been to the vet and is on the way to mended.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you! And thanks for your advice


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Charley, 
Here's to hoping that with all of this sorted out now, that Beba will be well on the way to getting well!!
Hugs for you and pets and snuggles for Beba!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's good news. Poor Beba, she has had a tough week for a kitty and for you too


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Seriously one of the worst weeks of my life!! She's ate a bite of food today so that's a big step!


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Update! I syringe fed her today, but then this evening she are about ten pieces of her hard food on her own, and about a tablespoon or so of the food the vet gave us mixed with her normal food! It's not much but it's progress!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, I'm so glad that she seems to be perking up! Having you back home with her is probably helping her feel better too!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor baby! I hope she is in tip top shape soon! My foster Zaida slept for quite a bit after surgery, but little Zizi, who got spayed yesterday is frolicking all over her cage. Sheesh. I can barely keep the collar on her she is all over the place in there. If she is in pain she is not showing it one bit.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

They're funny little things! All my cats back at my parents bounced right back. This little lady is taking her time, but just woke me at 5 am to eat. So that's a good sign, again, she didn't eat a ton but it was about a tablespoon and some of her favorite treats.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Another quick question, is it normal during a URI for there to be some blood in her mucus? She sneezed just now and the tiniest little droplet was on her face, like the size the head of a pin as my mom would say LOL


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> OMG, I can't believe the number of vets that do boosters with spay operations. !


Me too. This would be a deal breaker for me with a vet. Done. Obviously it was too much for this kitten to have done at once and obviously that is the case many times with cats. So why do some keep doing it?


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Blood is "normal" as long as she is being seen by a vet. Keep an eye on her. Hot steam and perhaps an expectorant could help.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

She saw the vet yesterday and is coming around wonderfully otherwise so I'll just keep an eye on it. She had two steam showers yesterday! One with me and one with our sweet neighbours who I had explained the whole ordeal to and offered to put her in with them as well! LOL


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG that might be the sweetest thing I've ever heard! Your neighbors are amazing.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a new question cat parents! Well two actually. She hasn't pooped since Wednesday evening. I'm wondering if it's not the pain meds as they can do that in people, and what I can do to help her along?


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Charley anesthesia usually brings on constipation. Olive oil and/or a glycerine suppository have helped me. Sorry it's two days late.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Also, if she wasn't taking anything in (not eating) then there would be nothing or very little to come out--not pooping for a day or two after surgery is pretty normal. It's been a few days since your post, so if she hasn't gone yet (total of 5 days now) then I'd be calling the vet again.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks but all is well! Back to once a day poops!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! So glad to hear it!


----------

